# #6 HD for snows?



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

How would #6 HD at 1300fps work for snows? What would my range be concerning killing power?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Is the HD for High Density?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Depends on a number of things...

12 or 20 guage..

Did they come in a 10 pack box or 20 pack box??

How did your gun pattern with it?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey Mike here is an idea. Use the shell that has been working for you the last couple of years and stop buying this box and that box and this choke and that choke and you may have a few $$$ for some decoys and then you won't have to jump roosts.

Just an idea!!   oke:

And for the ones the ones that want to come to Mike's rescue about roost jumping, I know him and I am just ribbing him a little. (its a shame I have to add that but we know how touchy people can get this time of year)


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

The above posts have some sound advice. Pattern your gun and go from there. I use kent when possible, because they work great out of my gun -- 3.5" BB for geese and 3" #1 for ducks. I have yet to try and of the HD shot shells, so I do not know how they work. A lot of people like them though from what I hear.

Hey Leo is that your sister?
Just wondering and asking for a single friend -- AveryGHG.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am not sure Mac can handle her but I am sure he will give her a try.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> Depends on a number of things...
> 
> 12 or 20 guage..
> 
> ...


20.

10. They don't come in 20. :-?

Very well. I'm just asking because even if it has a good pattern, weather or not they have the power to kill is the thing. I don't want to plaster the goose with bb's that barely get under the skin.



> Use the shell that has been working for you the last couple of years and stop buying this box and that box


Don't you have to buy this box and that box to find the shell that works best?  
I havnt found that shell yet! I'm only 17!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well what happened to the shells you were using in that picture you had on your cell phone you brought to the meeting a while back. That seemed to be a great pattern at 40 yards. We have already told you half a billion times that #2s and BBs are pretty common shot sizes for geese. Why your toying with #6s is beyond me. Well I have a feeling I may know why but... And if they are only in boxes of 10 it is probably safe to assume they are pricey loads your looking at. Do yourself a favor. Go to Sportsmans Loft, buy a bunch of the Estate High Velocity 3 inch #2 and BBs at $11.00 a box of 25, pattern them and learn to kill with them. They are 1 1/4oz at 1500 FPS. Plenty to kill big honkers and snows.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

That was the #4 HD in the phone-pic. I know those throw great pattern, but I have very few of them. The reason I ask the question in this topic is I have another box of older #6 HS that I got on sale at sheels, that I already know I get good patterns at 40. My question though is, how far out are these pellets lethal; what my boundry for these shells should be with the snows.

Their more-so just a curiosity thing for me right now. We have a ton of box's of 3in BBB and T shot; those will be my main goose loads for a while.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

1300 FPS #6s I probably would be fine for decoying birds. I would probably not go over 35 yards but that is just me. If you have only have a box of it they probably won't last but 2 minutes on a good decoying snow hunt.

I would get rid of that T and BBB as fast as you could. But as always just my opinion and I don't claim to be an expert.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

o come on leo. you know all.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

i like your new pick


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Do you think the BBB and T have too thin of a pattern?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Do you think the BBB and T have too thin of a pattern?


Out of my gun ..Yes..Out of most guns T is nothing but a crippler load.

Follow Leos advice Mike, Buy some boxes of BB's and call it good.

If you can't get them close it doesn't matter what shell your shooting.. Instead of spending endless hours and $$ looking for the perfect shotgun shell (In my opinion) your time and $$ would be better spent working on getting a decoy spread together or learning more about other more important factors of the hunt.

My two cents..


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am gradually decreasing my shot size as the seasons go on. Last fall when I was injured I bought some 2 3/4 inch no.2's for ducks. The pattern was tight out to 35 yards. Set out some snow dekes and the SOB's decoyed perfectly, no ducks to be seen. I was letting them come into 20-30 yards and that load was hammering them. I don't think I would try the 6 shot but if they are decoying and you put the shot into the vitals it will retain enough energy to kill birds. Like others have stated knowing your guns pattern/limitations will kill more birds then any 2$ a shell ammo.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Ima870man said:


> Hey Leo is that your sister?
> Just wondering and asking for a single friend -- AveryGHG.


HA HA HA HA!

I didn't know you and leo were comedians?!?!?!

Actuallly.................id probably hit that! haha


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

averyghg said:


> Ima870man said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Leo is that your sister?
> ...


I ate it with ketchup!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Mike,

We are not trying to discourage you or anything like that. I know your passioniate about your loads (insert porkchop giggle giggle). I started working when I was 13 making mattresses (sp) and the next summer I worked in the tobacco fields. When I was 14 I bought a reloader. As much interest as you have in loads and stuff that is something you may consider. Get a reloading book with all the recipes, choose the one that satisfies your needs and reload away. It was great fun and something I think I will probably get back into here in the near future. Just some more friendly advice!.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

lesserlover1 said:


> i like your new pick


I bet you do. Probably can't take your eyes off of it!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Does that woman have a moustache?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Why yes she does. She is actually hairy all over!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

You find a new woman in Minot Leo?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't tell you where she is at as I am paranoid somebody might try to take her from me. I want to keep her as long as I can. She is a once in a life time gal.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> She is a once in a life time gal.


Thank God! uke:

Good thing I didn't take you up on your offer for a blind date when I am out your way as I would have to be blind!!! 

Glad to read you are still kicking. :beer:


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

as i have more beers and the night goes on. she looks better. leo. you know me i would have to take her. uke: j/k.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Out of my gun ..Yes..Out of most guns T is nothing but a crippler load.


Yeah, I figured the pattern would be a little thin when I first saw them loaded in a 3in shell.
I'm patterning both shells tomarrow to see what they do.



> If you can't get them close it doesn't matter what shell your shooting.. Instead of spending endless hours and $$ looking for the perfect shotgun shell (In my opinion) your time and $$ would be better spent working on getting a decoy spread together or learning more about other more important factors of the hunt.


I agree. On the late fall hunt, I learned it had less to do with the shell and more to do with the spread and getting them to commit(except the quills :lol: ).
When I saw the #6 HS at scheels for $14, I thought i'de give it a try for these decoying birds. Not devoting my money to it or anything.
As for building my spread, already started. :beer: Bought a dozen shells off a guy in the classifides.

Leo, the reloading does sound interesting and i've looked at it a couple times, but never actually commited. Maybe something i'll have to take up this summer....


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I use to shoot lead 6's at ducks through my Model 12 years ago. I've shot honkers with them out to 40 yards and it butchers them pretty good. Not somthing that I done a lot or on purpose, but lead 6's killed big honkers so I'm sure the HD 6's will kill snows at decoying ranges. Try some and if they don't work out use them on quackers next fall.

Good luck,
Dan


----------

